# Prepping is spreading



## keepitsimple (Jul 21, 2011)

Survive a disaster -- in your condo - 1 - emergency kit - MSN Money

Got an email from a colleague today suggesting me and everyone else get prepared and follow the advice of the above article. The article is only okay, but it caught my attention that people are getting worried enough to start openly talking about prepping.


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

In the last week I have heard a conversation on CSPAN radio (from a congressman) about the effects of an EMP and the need to be prepared to survive anywhere from 3 days to 4 years, and yesterday I saw a segment on the weather channel saying that people need to be prepared to survive anywhere from a few days to even permanently as a result of extreme weather.

It may not be common, yet, but it is on people's minds.


----------



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

I have been able to get some on board by pointing out the cost of everyday items. Advising them when they see an item on sale that they use stock up.


----------



## drifter0069 (Jan 6, 2011)

Here recently i have been hearing alot of public service messages on the radio about being prepared and have at least 3 days of supplies at hand. This was from homeland security.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

There has been a bigger push (like Ready.gov) to wake people up to the fact that the system that everyone has basically relied on for the last 60+ years is starting to fail. In the 1920's, the majority of people were self-sufficient, only needing to visit the stores for little things. By the end of the 40's, people were spending more time at the stores and less time in the gardens. By the end of the 60's, flower-power took over and most of those hippies are getting ready to retire from work after raising families, workin' their 9-to-5 jobs and not having time to garden like they thought they would when they were in their 20's.

Now, we have very few gardens in the world, everyone is relying on the big farms just as we have moved from creating our own power (micro power generating) and have gone to massive power plants (macro power generating) with massive grids to tie everything together. A recipe for disaster ... and the PTB know it!


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

Glenn Beck has a sponsor called foodinsurance.com. I'm surprised that advertising on the radio makes sense for them. They must be getting enough business to justify the advertising. I wouldn't buy that kind of food. I'd rather buy stuff I currently eat.

Food Storage, Survival Food, Emergency Food by Food Insurance


----------



## BridenSolutions (Jul 13, 2011)

In our business we have found the response completely mixed. There are those that come in with some nature of disaster prep specifically in mind. They are very serious, have done their research and are ready to make a move. And then there are those that come in randomly and ask if people really 'do' this stuff. 

What I do appreciate though is the sense of silent camaraderie among those who are preparing. It is expressed through a quiet smile or handshake, behind such a feeling of peace in preparedness. That silent bond will only continue to grow in this crazy world.


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

Hey, that gives me an idea, some kind of secret handshake!

Given the earthquake we just had, and the possible upcoming hurricane maybe more people will wake up.


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

Hurricane Andrew woke me up, I have gone from 3 days worth of preps to a year.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

BridenSolutions said:


> What I do appreciate though is the sense of silent camaraderie among those who are preparing. It is expressed through a quiet smile or handshake, behind such a feeling of peace in preparedness. That silent bond will only continue to grow in this crazy world.


I like that.

And I never expected to have that 'bond' with my brother. The two of us are as different as night and day, polar opposites politically, spiritually, and well, any other way, too. But just last week I found out he's been working on stocking up on food - and I swear my heart did a flip. Never expected to share this common interest with my brother, of all people. (Although in hindsight, he was one block away from the towers when the first plane flew directly overhead and he raced to get his family back to their apartment, filling up the bathtub and any containers they had with water...)

So while he'e here from NYC, I took him to Sam's Club to stock up (since a place like that is not accessible to him in NYC). We had a great time. That sounds kinda weird, but it's true.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

A neighbor told my dh and me she heard on the news that the grocery had only 3 days of food in any given moment...

Dh and I just gave the "DUH" look!!! Then I explained what JIT meant....these people are soooo fricking screwed...absolutely witout a doubt>>


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

JayJay said:


> A neighbor told my dh and me she heard on the news that the grocery had only 3 days of food in any given moment...
> 
> Dh and I just gave the "DUH" look!!! Then I explained what JIT meant....these people are soooo fricking screwed...absolutely witout a doubt>>


I talked to two different couples that I know from church that I met in grocery stores recently. One saw me with 24 jugs of water and asked me what I was doing with the water. I told them about hyperinflation and said that I was stocking up on a year's supply of food and water. They seemed to believe that hyperinflation was coming but still thought that stocking up was weird. I don't get it.

I ran into the other couple today. We got talking about the economy. They definitely believe in hyperinflation. They bought some coins but it doesn't sound like they've stocked up on food. I don't get it. Would you rather buy 100 cans of soup at 79 cents each or wait until they're $5 each?


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

BillS said:


> I talked to two different couples that I know from church that I met in grocery stores recently. One saw me with 24 jugs of water and asked me what I was doing with the water. I told them about hyperinflation and said that I was stocking up on a year's supply of food and water. They seemed to believe that hyperinflation was coming but still thought that stocking up was weird. I don't get it.
> 
> I ran into the other couple today. We got talking about the economy. They definitely believe in hyperinflation. They bought some coins but it doesn't sound like they've stocked up on food. I don't get it. Would you rather buy 100 cans of soup at 79 cents each or wait until they're $5 each?


You can lead that horse to water.......

I believe that the vast majority of folks in this Country have the ostrich syndrome.:scratch

All you can do is try to get through to people, but don't let it get you down just keep on prepping and doing what you know is right.


----------



## ashley8072 (Apr 26, 2011)

BillS said:


> I talked to two different couples that I know from church that I met in grocery stores recently. One saw me with 24 jugs of water and asked me what I was doing with the water. I told them about hyperinflation and said that I was stocking up on a year's supply of food and water. They seemed to believe that hyperinflation was coming but still thought that stocking up was weird. I don't get it.
> 
> I ran into the other couple today. We got talking about the economy. They definitely believe in hyperinflation. They bought some coins but it doesn't sound like they've stocked up on food. I don't get it. Would you rather buy 100 cans of soup at 79 cents each or wait until they're $5 each?


Yep yep yep. The same thing happened to me recently. The Dollar Store had 2 liters of off brand pop on sale for .75cents!!! I bought 20 bottles 2 days in a row. Went back in a couple days later and the store clerk asked if we had drank all that pop already. I said, Nope, only one. She replied, Then why did you buy all that pop? I said, cuz today its .75, tomorrow it could be a dollar, the next it could be 2, and so on. We drink tea and water 90% of the time, but sometimes we like to have some caffeine. lol!

Now it's even saving us money again! Hubby has been taking 1 bottle to work with him and is bypassing buying a 20oz bottle each for breakfast, lunch, break and the ride home. Figure $2 for each drink he buys is $8. He takes a 2L from home, saves himself $7. Brings it home, I wash it out and then fill it with water and put back on the shelf for drinking water.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

BillS...I hear ya, I hear ya, I hear ya...Amen brother!!!

But for me, it's not even the prices any longer...look around, when do we navigate the internet that we not read of a natural disaster somewhere on this earth??
The rich may be fooled, like, my neighbor; you may have the money to pay $10 for a can of soup or that red dye for those cute little hummingbird feeders---but you also may get to that store and those shelves be empty for oodles of reasons...one mainly being floods and droughts has led to food shortages..or what about Monsanto's project to totally obliterate our seed crops with their crap and fertilizers??
And she worked at DG for 17 years and doesn't get it??? She shops every week and doesn't get it??
I just do not get them!!!:gaah:


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

JayJay said:


> BillS...I hear ya, I hear ya, I hear ya...Amen brother!!!
> 
> But for me, it's not even the prices any longer...look around, when do we navigate the internet that we not read of a natural disaster somewhere on this earth??
> The rich may be fooled, like, my neighbor; you may have the money to pay $10 for a can of soup or that red dye for those cute little hummingbird feeders---but you also may get to that store and those shelves be empty for oodles of reasons...one mainly being floods and droughts has led to food shortages..or what about Monsanto's project to totally obliterate our seed crops with their crap and fertilizers??
> ...


That's a good point. There may not be food to buy at any price. I'm glad I got a year's supply of food now.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Clarice said:


> I have been able to get some on board by pointing out the cost of everyday items. Advising them when they see an item on sale that they use stock up.


 Good idea.Prices are rising everyday now on food.


----------



## tac803 (Nov 21, 2010)

I recently had 2 of my coworkers approach me and ask about buying long term food supplies. I gave them the names of a couple of suppliers, and the conversation that followed was interesting. One is worried about natural disasters, and one is worried about the complete downfall of civilization as we know it. 

Motivations for prepping may be very different, but it's becoming more socially acceptable to be prepared. Heck, the Boy Scouts have been doing it for a really long time!


----------



## Nadja (Jan 12, 2011)

This day and age, nobody knows what tomorrow will bring. You can never be preparred for everything, but you can be preparred for all the "normal" type disasters that are always coming. I only have about 3 friends that know I am prepping, as they are too. When I go into town once or twice a week, I see a lot of people also buying in quanity like myself. It's hard, but everyone should buy what they can. 

When I want a can of chili, I buy at least two, same with pretty much all else. After a year or two, you really start seeing the difference in your pantry. If you wanted to put your feet under my desk, you would be hard pressed, as it is loaded with no. 10 cans. I add to them every chance I get.


----------



## Moose33 (Jan 1, 2011)

My SIL came to visit last week for the first time in a couple of years. She saw my pantry and was amazed. Her, what's in all those silver bags? Me, oh, not much rice, oatmeal, wheat and some other stuff. Her, wow, that's a lot of food. Me, nah, its not so much. When we get one of our famous snow storms or the power is out or, insert other trouble here, I like being ready for it. Her, you've got a lot of water too. Me, yeah if the power is out my well pump doesn't work. I mentioned the towns in Vermont that were completly cut off by the storm recently. That's pretty much the end of the conversation.

Next morning she says, you know I've been thinking about this food storage thing. Maybe I should do some of that too. I keep a case of water but maybe I should get some rice. I suggested maybe cereal, peanut butter, soup, easy stuff.

I had to explain the concept of just in time. She had no idea. She thinks because she lives in a very large city food will always be there.I'm going to wait a few days and ask her if she's done anything. I'm not optimistic but I've got my fingers crossed anyway.

Take care,
Moose


----------



## SageAdvicefarmgirl (Jun 23, 2011)

BridenSolutions said:


> In our business we have found the response completely mixed. There are those that come in with some nature of disaster prep specifically in mind. They are very serious, have done their research and are ready to make a move. And then there are those that come in randomly and ask if people really 'do' this stuff.
> 
> What I do appreciate though is the sense of silent camaraderie among those who are preparing. It is expressed through a quiet smile or handshake, behind such a feeling of peace in preparedness. That silent bond will only continue to grow in this crazy world.


You R so right, those that prep are a silent but READY group of folks, not making any waves, but indeed peaceful over thier self reliance.

As to the original post, the idea is catching on, but it makes me think the time to prepare is nearly gone. Be strong, preppers, be aware, and God help us all!


----------



## neldarez (Apr 10, 2011)

SageAdvicefarmgirl said:


> You R so right, those that prep are a silent but READY group of folks, not making any waves, but indeed peaceful over thier self reliance.
> 
> As to the original post, the idea is catching on, but it makes me think the time to prepare is nearly gone. Be strong, preppers, be aware, and God help us all!


Sage, I think I asked you this before, but what bible translation is your scripture out of? I like it.


----------



## neldarez (Apr 10, 2011)

The idea of prepping is brought up now and again with different people and they usually say yep.....don't know what's coming but it's not looking good. I ask: are you laying up some food items or anything? the answer is usually, no, I sure need to think that way though.........and do nothing!!! grrrrrrrrrrr:gaah:


----------



## becky3086 (Aug 6, 2011)

I got my brother and sil thinking about it. They stored a few things but my brothers answer to something happening is to come to my house  because I have "all the stuff". He better have something to offer when he does show up.


----------



## tac803 (Nov 21, 2010)

becky3086 said:


> I got my brother and sil thinking about it. They stored a few things but my brothers answer to something happening is to come to my house  because I have "all the stuff". He better have something to offer when he does show up.


One of the reasons that prepping is a double edged sword. If your family who doesn't bother to heed the warning suddenly shows up at your door after shtf, are you going to slam it in their face? Neighbors, friends, coworkers....all have the potential of showing up with their hands out if they know you are ready.

There was a really good Twilight Zone episode about a doctor who built a bomb shelter in his basement in the 50's. It looked like an attack was coming so he and his family went in and locked the door to the shelter. His neighbors were all lined up trying to get in, and he was yelling through the locked door that he had told them to build their own shelters and prepare, but they hadn't listened. The rest of the episode was the neighbors in the basement yelling, begging, and pleading to be let in. As it turned out, there was no attack, but things were never the same for any of them. Food for thought.


----------



## SageAdvicefarmgirl (Jun 23, 2011)

neldarez said:


> Sage, I think I asked you this before, but what bible translation is your scripture out of? I like it.


Sorry, Neldarz, I didn't see your question...the Psalm 23 is MY translation, its just a simple statement that effectively puts the Psalm into something that I can apply in every day situations. Glad you like it!

P.S. God likes us to make His Word part of our daily thoughts!


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Went to BJ's today. Get your mind out of the gutter, it's a wholesale club like Costco. 

Saw a young lady and her mother(?) with 6- 36 roll packs of TP, 6- 20 roll packs of paper towels and several cases of canned goods. I looked at the cart and looked at her. She looked at me. I just nodded. She looked at our cart. She nodded back. We both went on our way. 

Yea. It's spreading. :2thumb:


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

P.S. God likes us to make His Word part of our daily thoughts! 

And part of our daily deeds...Can I get an Amen!!:congrat:


----------



## ashley8072 (Apr 26, 2011)

becky3086 said:


> I got my brother and sil thinking about it. They stored a few things but my brothers answer to something happening is to come to my house  because I have "all the stuff". He better have something to offer when he does show up.


Lol! I've heard the same thing from my brother, but he DOES have something to offer...lots of guns and ammo. We live on a 300+acre farm with ponds, a lake and livestock. For years our parents have told us that if anything were to happen, meet here. Which is why for the past year, I've been working on spreading prepping around here on the farm. There's 6 houses between us all, and 4 are lived in. We are our own little community, but I sure hate to tell my aunt and uncle to fend for themselves cuz they have nothing to offer. On that note: They have finally began to understand and I've noticed more bulk items going into their home recently. lol! Better late then never. :2thumb:

This evening I went through my Dads first aid supply kit and did a complete update. I heard several times, when SHTF we're going down to our neighbors house to get food because we have more guns then her. I find that funny and then not. lol! But I can't help that we all live in a small community and would help out with anything...I just don't want to be the grocery store when SHTF. haha


----------



## neldarez (Apr 10, 2011)

SageAdvicefarmgirl said:


> Sorry, Neldarz, I didn't see your question...the Psalm 23 is MY translation, its just a simple statement that effectively puts the Psalm into something that I can apply in every day situations. Glad you like it!
> 
> P.S. God likes us to make His Word part of our daily thoughts!


It's a beautiful translation........I like it.. I read the niv or the nkj.


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

JayJay said:


> P.S. God likes us to make His Word part of our daily thoughts!
> 
> And part of our daily deeds...Can I get an Amen!!:congrat:


You betcha you can. Amen Brother Amen!!

DM


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

Ashley...stop worrying; I'm okay--you're okay!!...Noah and his sons had no problem leaving their neighbors' to die.....and they WERE warned.
And "THE LORD SHUT HIM IN!":gaah:

Glen Beck isn't my favorite person..but he said it right on one program I was told to watch...
It is our Christian duty to warn, to inform, to advise others to store for what's coming---that's all we are obligated to do. We are doing our christian duty.:kiss:
Peace to all and may we have peace of mind..I know I do. My priorities are straight.

And I attended a church here for two years--there were no preppers there--they didn't even have a food bank for hardships. I did hint---it wasn't taken---I was the weird one that didn't watch tv and stored water and food!!!


----------



## Nadja (Jan 12, 2011)

Between all the natural disasters, then you need to look at a few things that are even more likely in the very near future. Like the rest of our already dwindling economy, the crooked people in congress (both sides) the direction we are headed in as a country, and then on to the N. Koreans, Iranians, and even Russia once again as Putin takes the helm next year. Anyone, that thinks things are going to be normal is really playing poker with the deck missing a few cards here and there. I would advise all who are reading this to go out and buy what ever they can safely afford and as often as they can. Make more storage room if at all possible. 

Another thing that is starting to rear its ugly head more and more all the time. A major shortage of water that is safe to drink. Start looking into roof rain collection systems and ways to purify it for drinking. I would urge all of you to really take a long look into this very serious matter and soon.


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

Nadja said:


> Between all the natural disasters, then you need to look at a few things that are even more likely in the very near future. Like the rest of our already dwindling economy, the crooked people in congress (both sides) the direction we are headed in as a country, and then on to the N. Koreans, Iranians, and even Russia once again as Putin takes the helm next year. Anyone, that thinks things are going to be normal is really playing poker with the deck missing a few cards here and there. I would advise all who are reading this to go out and buy what ever they can safely afford and as often as they can. Make more storage room if at all possible.
> 
> Another thing that is starting to rear its ugly head more and more all the time. A major shortage of water that is safe to drink. Start looking into roof rain collection systems and ways to purify it for drinking. I would urge all of you to really take a long look into this very serious matter and soon.


I don't think you can say it any stronger or more plain that what you did.

I totally agree, keep stocking up with all of the essentials, especially (as you said) water.
It's gonna get bad, real bad for a long time before (if ever) this Country starts to heal.

Keep your faith, keep your love for family and friends, and keep prepping.

DM


----------



## SageAdvicefarmgirl (Jun 23, 2011)

JayJay said:


> P.S. God likes us to make His Word part of our daily thoughts!
> 
> And part of our daily deeds...Can I get an Amen!!:congrat:


AAAAAmen!


----------



## MissRae (Oct 6, 2011)

tac803 said:


> Motivations for prepping may be very different, but it's becoming more socially acceptable to be prepared. Heck, the Boy Scouts have been doing it for a really long time!


The girl scouts in my town were better with their "Be Prepared" motto than the boy scouts. Ahem. 

I've also had more friends, one at a time, start to ask me questions. Like 'where did you get those freeze dried peaches?' or 'where can I get Pomona Pectin?' or 'can you show me how to can jam?' and such. Or ask for some of my local farmers and u-pick haunts, so yes, it is catching on. Although granted, I run with a more alternative crowd (hey, homebirthing is a good thing to know about!), but still. It's more and more out there, for sure.

I've also come across whichever governmental agency it is now - FEMA/Ready.gov/whatever - at the farmer's market. Passing out coloring books to the kids and such. Imagine the gal's shocked surprise as my young kids started yammering on about what they'd help put in our emergency kits (BOB's, but sounds less wacky/frightening) and talking out recent water storage updates we've had in the house. My own concern with that though is the government's impetus to warn/tell folks to stock up since they're not really out for a person's best interests. It's been suggested that it's so when the gov't wants to come in and raid folks, there's something to take. And that is why things get camouflaged or hidden.


----------



## boomer (Jul 13, 2011)

AAAAAmen!

And, 

WELCOME, MissRae.


----------



## Homegrowngirl (Apr 19, 2011)

I was at my brother's house the other day and was thrilled to see that he was starting to stock up on things that his family uses regularly. He knows well about economic flex, he has been on and off his job more times then I can remember in the past 4 years. I would like to get him to start looking at more long term stockpiling also. I think he will come around.


----------



## tac803 (Nov 21, 2010)

MissRae said:


> The girl scouts in my town were better with their "Be Prepared" motto than the boy scouts. Ahem.
> 
> Nice!!! I'm not sure how much more prepared the girl scouts in my town were, but I could sure show them how to blow up a can of peaches on a campfire....but that's a whole 'nother story. Welcome to the forum!!!!!


----------



## badman400 (Oct 15, 2011)

New member and new prepper here. Old shooter and reloader from the south. Never too late to start preppin' I guess. I look forward to some helpful ideas and maybe I can supply some from time to time. 

I saw the comment above about the rain collecting system, and I have a natural spring on the home place here. Has anyone here heard of "Adya Clarity" water purifier?


----------

